# Activities that can lead to good sex



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

So what fun activities do you and your SO do that leads to a fun sex life? By that I mean I know one couple who owns a boat and when out on the water, often have fun in the sun.

What about you? Anything that you enjoy as a hobby that leads to great sex?


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

Salsa dancing. Hot and steamy.
Swing dancing. Fun and high energy.
Waltzing and Foxtroting. Elegant and romantic.
Tango - various forms. Sultry and sexy.
Cha-Cha and rumba. - Flirty and fun.

Nights out. Restaurant, followed by a visit to a bar, just talking, then a spring/summer evening walking downtown, window shopping, and talking.

Music festivals, art openings, - just something different to experience together.

Any excuse to put on a tux and her the evening gowns and have an elegant night out.

Are you detecting a theme yet? Couple time, not family time. We reconnect to each other, that pays off at the end of the night.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Evening gowns?

I mean, I have my old prom dress, but even one evening gown, no.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Evening gowns?
> 
> I mean, I have my old prom dress, but even one evening gown, no.


Does your man own his own tuxedo? They tend to go together.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Nope.

I'd love to know how many average women wear evening gowns on any kind of regular basis though.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'd love to know how many average women wear evening gowns on any kind of regular basis though.


Sorry, not a regular basis at all, probably 3-4 times per year. I own only one tuxedo.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Hot oil Twister.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

RClawson said:


> Hot oil Twister.


On it. Will report back.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

strip uno.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

We as a couple try not to make sex depend on any set circumstances, every day in itself is good.

@Lance Mannion 's list is a good recap of things we enjoy that often include sex.

But we may go fishing in shorts and flip flops and enjoy sex just because we can.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Watch TV, go to bed. Bam! Not spicy but it works.

Spontaneous desire from her almost never. Only once in the last 3 months. Combination of going on short road trip, nice meal, and talking about sex during the drive.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Strip poker. In fact, after a fun game our first child was conceived.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Watch TV? Check.
Go to bed? Check.
Wake up? Check.
Cook together? Check.
Shower? Check.
Travel? Check.
Dinner out? Check.
Dancing? Check.
Household project? Check.
Cruise? Check.
Drinks with friends? Check.
Looks askance at me? Check.
Etc. Check!

I guess it doesn't take much for good sex to happen.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

We hunt together. More times than not we have sex in the shooting house before we actually start paying attention for deer. It’s hunting season now by the way. 
Also, when we travel w/o kids she’ll usually play with herself while I’m driving. That’s usually pretty fun especially when we are heading to check in at a hotel out of town. It also has led to pulling off on the side of the road in many cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

241happyhour said:


> We hunt together. More times than not we have sex in the shooting house before we actually start paying attention for deer. It’s hunting season now by the way.
> Also, when we travel w/o kids she’ll usually play with herself while I’m driving. That’s usually pretty fun especially when we are heading to check in at a hotel out of town. It also has led to pulling off on the side of the road in many cases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I'm driving, and it's just the two of us, I really like to place my hand on her upper thigh. I just like it. Sometimes, when we leave an event, she goes to the rest room and removes her panties, she knows my hand is soon going to be on her inner thigh. Then she just nudges my hand upward a bit and SURPRISE! We both like that.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We have a video called couples yoga

Anything to do with a boat

Stand up walk in shower

We make plans often for “massage night”


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Wine always seems to do the trick


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Wine always seems to do the trick


Works for us too but it also makes her sleepy. So if we are drinking wine, I have about a 45 minute window to get things going, otherwise it is lights out.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My wife and I like to take regular weekend away from the kids. Usually a city that has a sexy vibe. Montreal, Vegas, Miami places like that. We make most of the weekend away sex focused. For example a couple of years ago we went to Aspen, CO for my birthday. We did things like when we went out to dinner my wife wore vibrating panties and gave me a remote to turn them on and off. That was fun. I would click it on whenever the waiter came over to take the order or ask how things were. By the end of the night she attached me like a spider monkey.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Massage has been more reliable over 30 years than anything. It's been so reliable that 
I got turned down when i offered a massage in the last week. 
"I'm tired and sore", Want a massage?, "nope, I'll just take some pills and read this book"
We are not nude sleepers. And what has worked over the past 6 months or so is simply undressing.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Lance Mannion said:


> When I'm driving, and it's just the two of us, I really like to place my hand on her upper thigh. I just like it. Sometimes, when we leave an event, she goes to the rest room and removes her panties, she knows my hand is soon going to be on her inner thigh. Then she just nudges my hand upward a bit and SURPRISE! We both like that.


You're a very smart guy and thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

The Mighty Fred said:


> You're a very smart guy and thank you for your suggestions.


Hand on thigh. 100% recommend.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Showers.... it's the ultimate relaxing ritual for my wife and she's always smiling when I show up. It helps when you have a _huge..... _hot water heater lol.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So what fun activities do you and your SO do that leads to a fun sex life? By that I mean I know one couple who owns a boat and when out on the water, often have fun in the sun.
> 
> What about you? Anything that you enjoy as a hobby that leads to great sex?


Sex breeds sex, the more sex you have the more sex you need to have, but for me, 
if it is raining heavily outside, or 
it is snowing outside or 
I have had a train journey or
I cut my husband's toe nails or
He gives me a massage or
I am in a hotel bed or
shower together 
etc
I go into sexual mode. 
I also get a huge surge when he is working on whatever in his shed and I go in there. There is a work bench in there and if it could speak it would have a story to tell. 

I have no idea what the associations are but I react that way


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Everyone in my family enjoys a periodic game night - we play a FPS online with each other. We taunt, swear, chat, and do all of the fun things online together. My son, my daughter, her boyfriend, and a couple of family friends. Everyone except my wife, who hates the whole gaming thing. 

So that's not the answer to the question. Last night was New Year's Eve. Being a day off today, we had a game night. About 11:30, everyone was still at it, but I signed off to spend some time with her. Pour a glass of champagne, watch the ball drop, and all that - but really, deep down, just show that she was a priority worth Doing Something About. 

That's what leads to good sex around here.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

MaiChi said:


> Sex breeds sex, the more sex you have the more sex you need to have, but for me,
> if it is raining heavily outside, or
> it is snowing outside or
> I have had a train journey or
> ...


great post.

I've often wondered what women find sexy about men.

clothing, etc., whatever. . . for me it's pretty easy to say what I find sexy about women. And the world pays attention to female sexiness and you get a pretty clear picture of what is perceived as female sexiness.


----------

